# "setIcon" Größe anpassen



## Unbekannter92 (12. Aug 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin im Bereich Java ein absoluter Neuling und verstehe bis jetzt nur Bahnhof. 
Derzeit befinde ich mich im Aufbau einer Webseite und habe Google Maps per Java/API auf meiner Seite eingebunden. 
Ich habe meinen eigenen Marker(Dot) auf der Karte eingefügt und genau da besteht das Problem, zwar funktioniert alles, aber ich möchte die Webseite auch für hochauflösende Bildschirme anpassen, weswegen ich gerne die Größe des Markers(marker.setIcon) definieren möchte. *Die Frage ist nun wie kann ich die Größe von marker.setIcon definieren?*

_Der Codeschnipsel sieht folgender Maßen aus:_
  var map = new google.maps.Map(document.getElementById("googlemap"), mapOptions);
  map.set('styles', [ { "stylers": [ { "saturation": -100 } ] } ]);
   var marker = new google.maps.Marker();
  marker.setPosition(myLatlng);
  marker.setMap(map);
  marker.setIcon('images/map_pin.png');

Ich hab schon viel rum gesucht, aber einfach nix gefunden was wirklich funktioniert hat.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, lieben Dank!


----------



## Wirago (12. Aug 2016)

gemäß API (https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/examples/icon-complex?hl=de) per size Attribut:


var image ={
    url:'images/beachflag.png',
    // This marker is 20 pixels wide by 32 pixels high.
    size:new google.maps.Size(20,32),
    // The origin for this image is (0, 0).
    origin:new google.maps.Point(0,0),
    // The anchor for this image is the base of the flagpole at (0, 32).
    anchor:new google.maps.Point(0,32)
  };


----------



## Unbekannter92 (12. Aug 2016)

Danke  
Muss ich das jetzt einfach nur einfügen oder muss ich an meinen vorhanden Code was ändern?

Es ist schon peinlich, dass ich solange mit HTML/CSS/PHP unterwegs bin, aber um Java hab ich immer einen Bogen gemacht.


----------



## Joose (12. Aug 2016)

Unbekannter92 hat gesagt.:


> Es ist schon peinlich, dass ich solange mit HTML/CSS/PHP unterwegs bin, aber um Java hab ich immer einen Bogen gemacht.


Achtung! *Java != JavaScript*


----------



## Wirago (12. Aug 2016)

JavaScript ... nicht Java 

Auf der Seite hast du ja je ein Beispiel in JS und JS+HTML. Ich denk, das wirst du schaffen zu implementieren.


----------



## Unbekannter92 (15. Aug 2016)

JS meinte ich natürlich 
Aber irgendwie möchte das mit meinem Code nicht ganz klappen, mein Code ist auch leicht anders aufgebaut.
Das ist mein kompletter Code-Schnipsel, aber egal was ich versuche, es klappt nicht :/


```
function initialize() {
  var myLatlng = new google.maps.LatLng(53.551500, 9.995000);
  var mapOptions = {
  center:myLatlng,
  zoom:17,
  disableDefaultUI:true,
     scrollwheel: false,
  mapTypeId:google.maps.MapTypeId.ROADMAP
  }
  
  var map = new google.maps.Map(document.getElementById("googlemap"), mapOptions);
  map.set('styles', [ { "stylers": [ { "saturation": -100 } ] } ]);
   var marker = new google.maps.Marker();
  marker.setPosition(myLatlng);
  marker.setMap(map);
  marker.setIcon('images/map_pin.png');
  

  var contentString = ''
  var infowindow = new google.maps.InfoWindow({
  content: contentString
  });
  google.maps.event.addListener(marker, 'click', function() {
  infowindow.open(map,marker);
  });
}
google.maps.event.addDomListener(window, 'load', initialize);
```


----------



## Flown (15. Aug 2016)

Du könntest trotzdem deinen Code in Code-Tags schreiben: [code=javascript]//JavaScript Code[/code]


----------

